# What light you reckon????????????



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, I am looking to upgrade my lighting to either

a) Giesemann Nova2 Metal Halide 70W Freshwater Lamp

http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/...ova II 70 W//listtype/search/searchparam/nova

OR

b) Arcadia 4x24W T5 HO Freshwater Overtank Lumunaire

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/catalog/arcadia-luminaire-freshwater-p-623.html

Which should I get?
I like the effect of MH (ripples), though t5? hmmmm

See below for my tank details


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

T5


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I always vote for the T5, but in this case I think that a MH hanging high above the tank will give it more open feeling. The MH that you are thinking about is only 70 watts though and you will not be able to hang it very high above the tank due to light loss. A 150 Watt MH could be hung about 1 to 1-1/2 ft. (30-45 cm.) above the tank and still provide plenty of light. I have no experience with 70 watt MH.

If you can't afford a 150 Watt MH then get the T5 but make sure you replace the bulbs with Giesemann T5HO Midday. 

Each bulb in the T5 fixture should have it's own reflector. If the Arcadia doesn't have a separate reflector for each bulb then its design is idiotic and you shouldn't waste your money on it.

If you are willing to make things yourself you can make a great quality T5HO using the Giesemann bulbs and individual reflectors for much less money than you will pay for a ready to go fixture.

--Nikolay


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks niko, well the light would be just above the tank (within 20CM) as it would blind me when I'm watching TV otherwise! Also my tank is pretty small. The real debate I suppose is MH or T5...

Any other thoughts people?


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Come on people I need advice on what light to get (any advice or opinions warmly received)! :-D


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

As I calculate it this is a 54 liter, or 14 gallon tank, about 24 inches long, so two foot long fixtures are the right size. That small a tank will need more than the usual 2 watts per gallon, so I think a good goal would be about 3 watts per gallon, or 40+ watts. So, I would go for a 2-24 watt T5 fixture. If you chose the pendant MH type lights, it would need two 70 watt lights.


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Really? Two MH? Oh. So what lights are good for T5, it's hard to find anything for a reasonable price in the UK.

Also would say 50W be enough for say Glosso?

I see people on here a lot with beautiful tanks and tons of light...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Paul Munro said:


> Really? Two MH? Oh. So what lights are good for T5, it's hard to find anything for a reasonable price in the UK.
> 
> Also would say 50W be enough for say Glosso?
> 
> I see people on here a lot with beautiful tanks and tons of light...


Two pendant lights because the tank top is a rectangle with the length twice the width. If a single pendant were used, the ends of the tank would be dark, or the pendant would be raised so much most of the light would be spilled past the tank. 70 watts, because that is the smallest MH bulb I have heard of. I suspect that would be a very high light tank.

It is hard to guess how much light is right for smaller tanks, but I think 50 or so watts of T5 bulbs, each with its own reflector, would let you grow just about any plant.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

hello 

I think 2 t5 24w be enough. 
Before, i had two hqi 150w + 1 t8 30w(330w:mrgreen: ) for 180liter (90/45/45). 
Now, I have 4 39w t5(156w), and it grows like,


----------

